
Teju Cole Reminds Us of Life Beyond Politics, and the Beauty of Art - samclemens
http://lithub.com/teju-cole-reminds-us-of-life-beyond-politics-and-the-beauty-of-art/
======
grownseed
I attended an event called "We The City" in Vancouver last year where Teju
Cole gave a talk. He was, in my opinion, a far more interesting speaker than
the others. He's what I suppose I would refer to as a pragmatic artist, he's
extremely knowledgeable, yet humble and composed, which somewhat contrasted
with the other artists present who, while sorta nice, felt pretty shallow.
I've read some of his essays from "Known and Strange Things" and I would
highly recommend them, they're genuinely insightful.

~~~
neaden
If you haven't read them I really reccomend his small fates or fait divers
that he has written: [http://www.tejucole.com/other-words/small-
fates](http://www.tejucole.com/other-words/small-fates) or here:
[http://thenewinquiry.com/blogs/dtake/i-dont-normally-do-
this...](http://thenewinquiry.com/blogs/dtake/i-dont-normally-do-this-kind-of-
thing-45-small-fates/)

~~~
grownseed
Thank you so much for sharing!

------
johnfjacobi
This guy is excellent. I recommend his first novel, "We the City," and you
might also want to check out a literary form he renamed and whose revival he
spearheaded, "small fates."

[http://www.tejucole.com/other-words/small-
fates/](http://www.tejucole.com/other-words/small-fates/)

------
brennen
This is great stuff.

------
hackaflocka
His "Unmournable Bodies" essay in New Yorker shook me to my core.

